# FAQ - Battery Replacement and Recoding & CTEK Charger Fitment



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

There's been some back and forth on this topic of whether or not the vehicle needs to be re-coded when the battery is replaced. The answer is "yes" and "no" depending on your year.

*UPDATE* - This video was just released by DAP and covers replacement and programming of a new battery for the Audi S4. You can skip past the replacement instructions and get right to how to program by skipping to timestamp 3:45 -

*How to Install and Recode a Battery*






You can find out more in this discussion -

*Audi TT Battery*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1787666









To figure out which battery came with your car, take a look at the VIN sticker.
This link will help you decipher your option codes -

*FAQ - Audi Factory Paint and Options Codes *
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1843137









Another point to be aware of when you replace your battery is to take care with the fuse-links connected to the positive terminal. If these get broken, it can cause problems as was discovered in this post -

*2009 Audi TT S line ABS failure code 01276 FIXED!*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1970713


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*CTEK Charger Fitment - *

For those who store their vehicles over the winter months, a trickle charger can help keep the battery in good condition. There are a number of good chargers on the market today, and the *CTEK* seems to be quite popular with many Forum members. The alligator connectors can be clipped onto the terminals either on the battery, or on the jump points under the hood, located just behind the air filter box. A more permanent option is to fit the connector directly to the terminal clamp bolts.

To keep an eye on the condition of your battery, CTEK also offers a panel *charge point* that can be fitted into the trunk side panel.

For those who have to back their vehicles into a garage, you can even mount the connector up front, and connect it directly to the fuse box under the hood as shown *here*.

For those who want to monitor their battery remotely with their smartphone, CTEK offers the *CTX Battery Sense* that will report the battery level to an App on your phone.

*The typical CTEK package includes the charger, battery terminal alligator clips and a connector which can be fitted to the battery terminal clamp bolts.*









*Battery terminal connector fitted to the negative terminal clamp and the positive terminal bus -*

















*The CTEK panel outlest and battery condition indicator can be mounted in the side trunk panel -*

















*And for those who have to back their vehicles into a garage, the connector can be fitted directly to the fuse box in the engine bay -*








*Magnetic connectors are also available which can be located on the front or rear of the vehicle - *









*For remote monitoring of your battery, this Bluetooth device and CTEK App allow you to use your smartphone to keep an eye on things. Note, the range is limited - *


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Water Ingress Around the Battery - *

If you are finding water around the battery area, check the seal of the vent tube grommet. If the grommet can't be replaced, it may be worth using some calking material to ensure the tube and grommet are sealed. Also check the bung directly under the battery and the surrounding panel seam.

This post by *Steviejones113* explains what he went through to resolve this problem - 








Water Ingress Around Battery in Roadster


G’day folks! I know (as I’ve read most of ‘em) that there are a few threads on this topic but it’s been driving me nuts. I’m getting a small amount of water pooling around the back of the battery nearest the rear bumper - it’s not copious amounts and seems to be restricted to this area alone...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

